# Shooting celebrities and retouching magazines



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 27, 2012)

An interview with Nick Saglimbeni.

Nick created the "Mastering Retouching" & "Mastering Compositing" series of Photoshop tutorials. He's worked with some of the hottest celebrities and models, and his retouching work is spectacular.


Here's an interview with some insights on his life and his retouching techniques.


Nick Saglimbeni Interview: Retouching Magazine Covers and Shooting Celebrities at PhotoWhoa Blog | Discover how you can be a better photographer


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 27, 2012)

nice article, makes em want to buy the dvd set but I dont shoot models although I wish I did


----------

